# To cheer us up on a Monday morning!



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2167356/Mother-told-children-celebrates-christening-quadruplet-daughters-following-25million-pregnancy.html

/links


----------



## lou-lou12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awwww. Just what we want to read


----------

